# UFC fighter Frank Mir talks guns, knives, and martial arts



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2009)

Interesting!

[yt]P5HLvMqEx9Y&feature=channel_page[/yt]


----------



## seasoned (Aug 4, 2009)

With great freedom comes great responsibility. If a person is deemed responsible, them they should have the means to fulfill they needs. It is definitely an interesting interview.


----------



## JKD143 (Aug 6, 2009)

The more interviews and fights I see him in, post accident, the more I like him. I agree with most of what he said, good to see he is expanding his training.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2009)

I often used to comment, in threads concerning adapting one's art to the street, that it was time to "Stop thinking Frank Mir and start thinking Frank Castle".

It would seem I was in error and Mr. Mir's grasp of the problem is more than perfectly adequate after all.

Consider me corrected.


----------



## K831 (Aug 6, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I often used to comment, in threads concerning adapting one's art to the street, that it was time to "Stop thinking Frank Mir and start thinking Frank Castle".
> 
> It would seem I was in error and Mr. Mir's grasp of the problem is more than perfectly adequate after all.
> 
> Consider me corrected.



It's his Kenpo background.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 7, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I often used to comment, in threads concerning adapting one's art to the street, that it was time to "Stop thinking Frank Mir and start thinking Frank Castle".
> 
> It would seem I was in error and Mr. Mir's grasp of the problem is more than perfectly adequate after all.
> 
> Consider me corrected.



I feel like a dork for knowing who Frank Castle is.  Thanks for that.


----------

